

 From Dev Bootcamp to Engineer at Hipmunk: An Interview with Phil Aquilina - scottandjames
http://devbootcamp.com/2012/12/18/From-Dev-Bootcamp-to-Engineer-at-Hipmunk-An-Interview-with-Phil-Aquilina/

======
danielfriedman
Ihanks for sharing your story. It was very inspiring to know you can learn at
such a high rate and get a job you enjoy in roughly a year of programming.

